# plaining crown studs or shimming



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

recently i got screwed by contractor hanging board in for reno bathroom, contractor decided to only cut out half way up the 15 foot walls in this bath room didn't mind that he send his carpenter through he framed a couple walls i boarded with regular drywall that he supplied  no con board or backer board or mr board in.... but we banged up quick time filled taped half day ( large bathroom) got a call from a couple days later saying the tiler is having problems, turns out half inch crown right were the shower is going in on a stud we missed not the the carpenter . that was good times... 

anyways after this i started checking the framed wall more closely, been back and worth on shimming and getting out the planer. not sure whats the best way to go. got in **** by a custom home builder as well on the a job because we plained back some of the wacky walls..

anyone got a any tips which is the better way to go or any other tricks that doesn't cost me suppling shim on a roll?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

You could always just use the 2" wooden shims they sell at the hardware store.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Not sure if it helps your particular situation but we use luanne (?), shingles,heavy cardboard or butt splicers depending on the depth or crown of the problem. A finisher we work for planes studs and trusses, we plan on getting a planer and doing it too. 

Yeah it's way above and beyond what hangers should have to do but if you're a perfectionist,you base your price and reputation on high quality and you get at least somewhat reimbursed with good pay then it's worth taking the time. Now if you're getting talentless hack/ballsout/make it white wages _then frak'em :gun_bandana:_we don't _*like *slave traders!!!!!!_


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

i use a combination of shims and planing .I hang a string line or laser level to determine what to do. If theres just a couple of high spots they get planed . Low spots get shimmed . For shims i use trim-tex shim on a roll. I have both sizes 1/8" and 1/16" on hand. On ocassion i also use strait-flex cardboard shim. I occasionally check progress with a 10' piece of hardwood as a straight edge.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

trim tex shim on a roll works great


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

A drywaller does not fix poor framing. Shimming and planning is done by those who performed the work. I've never in my entire career shimmed or planned studs. If a framer doesn't know how to crown studs, or uses cheaper material how does it become my responsibility? Should the painter be responsible for finishing, because the taper did a poor job? This would be like your neighbor mowing your lawn, because he can see it from his house? It just doesn't make sense! If some ones dog schitt in your yard everyday is it your obligation to pick it up?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> A drywaller does not fix poor framing. Shimming and planning is done by those who performed the work. I've never in my entire career shimmed or planned studs. If a framer doesn't know how to crown studs, or uses cheaper material how does it become my responsibility? Should the painter be responsible for finishing, because the taper did a poor job? This would be like your neighbor mowing your lawn, because he can see it from his house? It just doesn't make sense! If some ones dog schitt in your yard everyday is it your obligation to pick it up?


U r so right! But over here things get done a bit dif!
The frames for the wall's r made in factory,Then Mr joiner boards the ceiling first,Then the frames go up for the rooms!:blink: There is no shimming or nothing over here its just boarded good or bad!
And if a dog chit in my yard every day I would shoot it!!LOL:thumbup:


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

I do a lot of reno work rehanging new rock and on existing framing . A lot of times really bad existing framing so instead of rocking over crooked,wavy,unlevel,unplumb etc walls in which the finished job would look crappy i straiten the walls out before hanging and finishing. I guess im a bit of a perfectionist .Having a machinist hobby makes me that way lol. I cut rock by the thou of a inch lol


----------



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> A drywaller does not fix poor framing. Shimming and planning is done by those who performed the work. I've never in my entire career shimmed or planned studs. If a framer doesn't know how to crown studs, or uses cheaper material how does it become my responsibility? Should the painter be responsible for finishing, because the taper did a poor job? This would be like your neighbor mowing your lawn, because he can see it from his house? It just doesn't make sense! If some ones dog schitt in your yard everyday is it your obligation to pick it up?


agreed but when you do some work for hack "general contractors" and they give u a 50 year old house gut the the bathroom put in new plumb spark and maybe sheet the floor. throw in a tub and have tiler on stand by to throw tile around the that tub you gotta board... plus he just gives you m,r board to put up, not con or hardibacker... what do you say when the walls are too out for the tiler....


----------



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

this has been the worst call back yet boys, especially because i followed the g c framer lol


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

BNW TAPING said:


> agreed but when you do some work for hack "general contractors" and they give u a 50 year old house gut the the bathroom put in new plumb spark and maybe sheet the floor. throw in a tub and have tiler on stand by to throw tile around the that tub you gotta board... plus he just gives you m,r board to put up, not con or hardibacker... what do you say when the walls are too out for the tiler....


 I see no problem if you're getting paid for it, but for a GC to expect one craft to repair another crafts scope just seems wacky. In the end we are just labor whores, so I do anything if I get paid.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yup labor whores fits well sadly. It's a fine line. With us it boils down to whether we care if we get more work out of that particular GC. If it looks like Beetlejuice lives there as soon as we walk in then we don't bother. If it looks like someone at least tried then it's up for debate.


----------

